# I just bought a South Bend 13 inch lathe



## Nical (Mar 1, 2017)

I just bought a South Bend 13 inch lathe last weekend for $500.00. A friends friend is battling cancer and wanted it out of his basement. It came with (2) 3-jaw and a 4-jaw chuck, a face plate and 6 milk crates full of tolling (tool bits, centers, drill chucks, drill bits, indicator and more). The serial #138240. I had to take it apart to get it out so it is in pieces at the moment. I plan to clean and repaint it and maybe some day take the time to restore it. If anyone has any info or were to find more info I would appreciate it. Not sure if I need any parts yet. But I would like to find the red plate on the out side of the headstock belt cover (is there one on the inside also?). Is it a lot of work to add the large dials? I have been a machinist and restorer of cars for 30 years so this will be a nice addition to my Bridgeport at home. I will post some pics after I put it back together.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 1, 2017)

Greg Halligan is currently restoring a SB13 and documenting it on YouTube:
https://www.youtube.com/user/Halligan142/featured
He has quite a few videos up already, and also is doing the basement thing.


----------



## LucknowKen (Mar 4, 2017)

Welcome aboard Nical:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/search/11950280/?q=south+bend+13&t=resource_update&o=date


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 4, 2017)

Sounds like you got a great deal there. Welcome to the site. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Nical (Mar 6, 2017)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## brino (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi @Nical  , welcome to the site!
-brino


----------



## Nical (Apr 18, 2017)

Here are some before and after pics. It did not have the correct oil cups on the head stock. I found some cheap ones on Ebay. But when I fill them up the oil runs out the holes above them. Are these holes so you can't over fill the headstock? Or can I plug them so my oil cups stay full?


----------



## brino (Apr 18, 2017)

That new paint looks great!
What colour and product is that?

Thanks,
-brino


----------



## Nical (Apr 18, 2017)

Thank you. It is light machine grey spray paint I found at ACE HARDWARE. I don't remember the brand off hand. I am hopping it will be durable.


----------



## dlane (Apr 18, 2017)

The holes above the cups are to hold the capillary oilers down with wire when installing the spindle.
They should have a set screw plug in them when putting oil in headstock.
Did you get the refurbish book and new felts for it. If you have it torn down that far it would be good to at least re felt the machine, the refurbish book will answer a lot of questions and show you how things should be , also tell you how to reassemble the rite way.
Best thing I ever did for my SB 10 L
Nice machine you got there


----------



## Nical (Apr 18, 2017)

Thank you dlane. I did not get the refurbish book. But I did put new felts in it . There were no set screws in those holes when I got the machine. I will put set screws back in those holes.


----------



## dlane (Apr 18, 2017)

The felts get old and crusty and don't supply oil to the critical parts very well when old.
The refurbish book is very worthwhile ,  they are on eBay , search South bend 13 refurbish


----------



## Ski (Apr 27, 2017)

Looks Good.


----------



## Nical (Apr 27, 2017)

Thank you. The paint is Rust-Oleum light machine grey spray paint. Found it at Ace Hardware.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 27, 2017)

You certainly got a deal no matter what you need to fix on it... congrats.  Your mill has company now.
Mark S.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 27, 2017)

Welcome to the best machinist site on the net. If you don't think so just ask we all are willing to help , no question is wrong . You did real good on the deal and your paint job looks great. Wish I could find a little bigger lathe in that price range too. My eleven inch logan at times is just not enough power. It does great for its size tho.


----------

